# Leaked: Leica Q Full Frame Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 5, 2015)

```
The upcoming Leica Q has been leaked, it’s a full frame fixed lens camera that is sure to cost more than it should. The camera will be announced on June 10, 2015.</p>
<p>SPECIFICATIONS</p>
<ul>
<li>24MP CMOS Full Frame Sensor</li>
<li>10fps</li>
<li>Maestro II Processor</li>
<li>Summilux 1: 1.7 / 28mm ASPH Lens</li>
<li>Max ISO of 50000</li>
<li>Full HD Video</li>
<li>Wifi</li>
<li>Ability to control with a smartphone</li>
<li>Magnesium Body</li>
<li>Touchscreen LCD</li>
<li>Focus Peaking</li>
<li>EVF</li>
</ul>
<p>We’re looking forward to seeing what sort of pricing and performance will come from this new Leica camera.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-20675 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Leica_q_b001.jpg'><img width="150" height="96" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Leica_q_b001-150x96.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Leica_q_b001" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Leica_q_t001.jpg'><img width="150" height="117" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Leica_q_t001-150x117.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Leica_q_t001" /></a>
			</dt></dl>
			<br style='clear: both' />
		</div>
```


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm guessing the price tag is $5k?


----------



## dolina (Jun 5, 2015)

The specs are too 2015. Leica's known to sell spec out products to closely relate to 2005.


----------



## sulla (Jun 5, 2015)

This lens looks weird: First, what is this strangely cut-out hood? Doesn't make too much sense to me: The cut-outs in Leica's M lenses make sense, its necessary for the rangefinder. However, this camera is specced to have an EVF with focus-peaking, so it makes no sense to cut out a hood like this.

Then there is an alignment dot where the body meets the lens. What should that be good for when it's a fixed lens? To me it looks more like an M-type camera, a bit smaller, with interchangeable M-lenses and without rangefinder.


----------



## deleteme (Jun 5, 2015)

An alternative to the RX-1? Cute


----------



## m (Jun 5, 2015)

10fps ?


----------



## jarrodeu (Jun 5, 2015)

dolina said:


> The specs are too 2015. Leica's known to sell spec out products to closely relate to 2005.


Like Canon sensors? ;D

Jarrod


----------



## dolina (Jun 5, 2015)

jarrodeu said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > The specs are too 2015. Leica's known to sell spec out products to closely relate to 2005.
> ...


Sensor's one thing but the omission of an EVF, WiFi, NFC, 4K resolution video and other features that would make a great supplement to a smartphone is very 2005.

I give you the Leica X Typ 113. >_< A point and shoot 2x the price of a Fuji X100T but with half the features.


----------



## Frodo (Jun 5, 2015)

dolina said:


> jarrodeu said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



"Smartphone control", suggests it will be wifi capable.
I think the lens hood has simply been put on sideways.
While I like 28mm on full-frame, I'm surprised they haven't gone for 35mm. I'd love Canon to improve the EF 28mm f/1.8.


----------



## dolina (Jun 5, 2015)

I have to agree with the choice on 28mm.

The most popular focal lengths for rangefinders are 35mm and 50mm.

I agree with others when it should be sold with a 50mm lens.

I think it is silly if Leica tried to protect the shrinking RF market with disabling this camera. 


Frodo said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > jarrodeu said:
> ...


----------



## Bernard (Jun 5, 2015)

dolina said:


> I think it is silly if Leica tried to protect the shrinking RF market with disabling this camera.



Is it shrinking? I thought Leica's sales were up, compared to what they were a few years ago. They may be down quarter-to-quarter, but that's a factor of new product introductions.

This could be a really cool camera, provided that you really like the focal length. I know a couple of top-drawer guys who predominantly shoot with 28's, but I'm more of a 25mm shooter.


----------



## m (Jun 5, 2015)

sulla said:


> This lens looks weird: First, what is this strangely cut-out hood?



I don't think it's a cut-out. I have the impression it is dented inwards, to form the straight upper horizontal edge.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 5, 2015)

dolina said:


> jarrodeu said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



The specs say EVF. The leaked photos seem to show a built-in EVF on the back.


----------



## dash2k8 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hopefully they release a model without that red logo. That will reduce its price by 75% and I'll consider it.


----------



## dolina (Jun 6, 2015)

Bernard said:


> Is it shrinking? I thought Leica's sales were up, compared to what they were a few years ago. They may be down quarter-to-quarter, but that's a factor of new product introductions.
> 
> This could be a really cool camera, provided that you really like the focal length. I know a couple of top-drawer guys who predominantly shoot with 28's, but I'm more of a 25mm shooter.


Per this article RF market is shrinking http://www.forbes.com/sites/marcbabej/2013/05/08/how-leica-camera-is-reinventing-the-medium-format-market-on-its-own-terms/


----------



## dolina (Jun 6, 2015)

dash2k8 said:


> Hopefully they release a model without that red logo. That will reduce its price by 75% and I'll consider it.


In HK Leica's without the red dot sell poorly vs those with the red dot. I guess mainlanders are brand-obsessed.


----------



## sulla (Jun 6, 2015)

Brand-obsessed???

NO, WE AIN'T !!!

(red-ring, red-ring, red-ring, red-ring, red-ring, red-ring, red-ring, red-ring)


----------



## Machaon (Jun 6, 2015)

dash2k8 said:


> Hopefully they release a model without that red logo. That will reduce its price by 75% and I'll consider it.



Usually Leica wait a year or two to remove the annoying red icon from their "unobtrusive" design, call the camera a Professional edition, and jack the price up 20%.


----------



## Bernard (Jun 6, 2015)

dolina said:


> Bernard said:
> 
> 
> > Is it shrinking? I thought Leica's sales were up, compared to what they were a few years ago. They may be down quarter-to-quarter, but that's a factor of new product introductions.
> ...



That article says that the professional photojournalist market is shrinking (which is why Leica is now targeting professionals who still make money). It does not say that the Leica M business is shrinking overall.

Magnum-level photojournalists make-up only a tiny fraction of their sales. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if those people got their cameras for free, just like top athletes get their shoes for free.


----------



## dolina (Jun 6, 2015)

Bernard said:


> That article says that the professional photojournalist market is shrinking (which is why Leica is now targeting professionals who still make money). It does not say that the Leica M business is shrinking overall.
> 
> Magnum-level photojournalists make-up only a tiny fraction of their sales. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if those people got their cameras for free, just like top athletes get their shoes for free.


That article stated a major reason why Leica entered the medium format market because a certain segment of customers for RF is dwindling as they cannot pay the Leica price.

To be relevant to today's professionals they went medium format.

Leica's hedging towards a time when RF will become as relevant as TLRs and they still release new RF bodies and lenses so long as it is economically feasible.


----------



## Bernard (Jun 7, 2015)

dolina said:


> That article stated a major reason why Leica entered the medium format market because a certain segment of customers for RF is dwindling as they cannot pay the Leica price.


Exactly. Photojournalism is dying. Many local newspapers are closing, and the ones that are left pay less.



> To be relevant to today's professionals they went medium format.



That's what the article says. The professions that use medium format (fashion, advertising, wedding) are thriving.



> Leica's hedging towards a time when RF will become as relevant as TLRs and they still release new RF bodies and lenses so long as it is economically feasible.



That part is not in the article, but it's a valid opinion. Why would you say that you read it somewhere instead of claiming it as your own?

I look at these predictions with some weariness. People were making the same predictions when I was a teenager in the 1980s. Eventually they will come true (they very nearly did before the M8 came out), but it's probably not soon.

I think there will always be an audience for the Leica rangefinder experience, just like there will always be an audience for 3 star restaurants, or improvisational jazz. These things don't need to be "relevant" in order to be successful.


----------



## dolina (Jun 7, 2015)

Bernard said:


> That part is not in the article, but it's a valid opinion. Why would you say that you read it somewhere instead of claiming it as your own?
> 
> I look at these predictions with some weariness. People were making the same predictions when I was a teenager in the 1980s. Eventually they will come true (they very nearly did before the M8 came out), but it's probably not soon.
> 
> I think there will always be an audience for the Leica rangefinder experience, just like there will always be an audience for 3 star restaurants, or improvisational jazz. These things don't need to be "relevant" in order to be successful.


I concede to your point not because your interpretation is correct but I am too lazy to discuss further.

Relevancy has numbers and the number of TLRs are... not worth counting.


----------

